#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kniegelenkserguss,Bakerzyste, Entzündungen >

## lucy230279

hi, 
also so langsam bin ich echt überzeugt, dringend die kur zu benötigen.
am mittwoch hatte  ich nochmal termin bei meiner rheumatologin, die musste mir noch einen bericht für die kur schreiben. 
dabei stellte sie fest, dass ich in beiden knien ergüsse habe. bei einem knie wurde gleich ne punktion durchgeführt (anschließend bin ich auf arbeit und hab da mal wieder 11h gestanden, seufz) 
kann man diese ergüsse irgendwie vermeiden? sind teilweise sehr schmerzhaft, so dass ich dann gehhilfen benötige um vorwärts zu kommen. 
außerdem wurde eine baker-zyste entdeckt. die ist noch klein. wächst die noch? kann ich das verhindern, bzw. wie wird man diese wieder los? 
beim durchschauen des bb ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass der crp-wert leicht über der norm liegt. hat das was mit den entzündungen zu tun? 
mein rf liegt bei 34,1 (norm sollte unter 14 liegen) muss ich mir jetzt gedanken machen? 
außerdem bin ich heute nacht mit argen schmerzen im ellenbogen aufgewacht, die strahlen bis in die hand aus, die fühlt sich etwas taub an. kann das auch ne sehnenscheidenentzündung sein? oder ein erguss? 
liebe grüße von der lucy, die von ihrem körper langsam aber sicher genervt ist

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

was ist los brava? mir ging es schon schlechter, also beschwere ich mich gar nicht. hab eh beschlossen, nicht mehr zu jammern, denn es bringt eh nix. möchte alles tun, damit ich weiter meiner arbeit nachgehn kann. mein chef sprach schon von verkürzten arbeitszeiten, versetzung usw. das kommt überhaupt nicht in frage.
wenn ich von der kur wiederkomme muss ich mich richtig ins zeug legen um meine ziele zu schaffen, denn die bisherige fehlzeit wegen krankheit wird nicht berücksichtigt. 
deshalb versuche ich hier antworten zu finden, damit ich die kraft habe, wieder durchzustarten

----------


## Brava

Kraft !!!!!!!
Die wünsch ich dir

----------


## Falke

@Lucy 
Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen, Kopf hoch und ab zur Kur ! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dort, wirklich mehr wie jedem anderen. 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Das der CRP Wert erhöht ist, hat sicher mit den Entzündungen zu tun.  
Einen Erguss vorbeugen, glaub ich kann mein leider nicht. Ich habe diese Ergüsse oft in den Hüftgelenken und so.  
Die Kur wird dir sicher gut tun.  
Und die Bakerzyste die kommt von den Entzündungen des Gelenkes. Da wird dann mehr Gelenksflüssigkeit produziert und durch den Wiederstand entsteht die Bakerzyste. Wenn sie klein bleibt und keine Schmerzen oder so verursacht, braucht man nichts machen. sonst wenn sie groß wird und Schmerzen oder so verursacht wird sie operiert.  
ein Operation ist nicht immer sinnvoll.  
Aber wenn die Entzündungen bzw Schäden vom Knie behoben sind, bildet sich so eine Zyste auch wieder zurück.  
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.  
Achja und der Ellbogen. da kann auch eine Entzündung sein. Die das dann verursacht. Das habe ich zurzeit in der Schulter. Das es in den ganzen Arm ausstrahlt.  
Und wegen den jammern. Jammern tust du wohl nicht, aber ich finde es gut, wenn man es hier nieder schreiben kann. Für sowas sollte eine Forum eben hier sein.  
Ich zum Beispiel tu mir leichter, er zu schreiben als zu sagen.  
Viele Sachen erwähne ich oft garnicht, weder hier, noch beim Arzt oder irgendwo.  
Aber sonst bin ich froh, in einem Forum zu schreiben, da es mir einfach leichter fällt.  
Also nur Mut, dafür ist das Forum hier.  
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich

----------


## charlene

Ein liebes Hallo an Alle,
ich bin neu und habe ein paar Fragen. Heute musste ich zum MDK weil ich seit über 6 Wochen krank geschrieben bin. Der Arzt stellte ein paar kurze Fragen und ich sagte ihm das ich seit 6Monaten ein Dauerkribbeln und teilweise Taubheitsgefühl erst im linken Fuß später auch in der Wade habe und nun das Gefühl als ob etwas um mein Knie geschnürt wurde. Er tastete dies kurz ab und meinte ich habe eine Baker-Zyste. 
Kann er das so einfach erkennen, wohl doch kaum, oder? Meine Kniekehle ist stark angeschwollen und es schmerzt ganz schön, aber eine Diagnose einfach so, ich war richtig baff. Als ich fragte was das sei, meinte er nur ich soll nochmal zu meinem Hausarzt, tolle Info. Ich hoffe hier mehr zu erfahren. 
Liebe Grüße  
Charlene

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Carlene, 
erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Schau mal hier: 
Die Bakerzyste ist eine Ausbuchtung des Kniegelenks nach hinten in die Kniekehle. Die Ausbuchtung wird durch einen chronischen Erguss im Kniegelenk hervorgerufen. 
Einen Schaden an Meniskus oder Knorpel, der längere Zeit besteht, wird durch den Körper selbst behandelt. Es entsteht mehr Gelenkflüssigkeit um für bessere Gleiteigenschaften im Knie zu sorgen. Wird mehr Gelenkflüssigkeit gebildet, als abgebaut wird, entsteht ein Kniegelenkserguss (im Volksmund: Wasser im Knie). Wenn die Zunahme der Gelenkflüssigkeit längere Zeit besteht, weitet sich die Gelenkkapsel aus, um dem Erguss Platz zu verschaffen. Die Stelle, an der die Kniegelenkskapsel am wenigsten stabil ist, ist die Kniekehle, so dass eine Ausbuchtung in die Kniekehle bei chronischen Überdruck entsteht. 
Die Bakerzyste macht immer dann Beschwerden, wenn der Druck im Kniegelenk bei erhöhter Entzündungsaktivität oder fortgeschrittenem Knorpelschaden zunimmt. 
Die Operation einer Bakerzyste ist nicht sinnvoll, wenn die Ursache - der Knorpelschaden oder die Entzündung - weiter besteht. Dann besteht immer die Gefahr der Wiederkehr der Zyste. Zuerst muss die Ursache des Kniegelenksschadens behoben werden.
Info von der Seite http://www.arthros.de    
Gruß Schubser

----------


## charlene

Hallo Schubser, 
vielen Danke für die schnelle Antwort, jetzt hab ich einen Überblick. Morgen werde ich zum Hausarzt und mir eine Überweisung zwecks Abklärung geben lassen. Sobald die Untersuchung stattgefunden hat werde ich hier nochmals berichten. 
Liebe Grüße
charlene

----------


## charlene

Hallo zusammen,
nun war ich beim Orthopäden zum röntgen, obwohl der Arzt vom MDK ja ein MRT wollte, hmm.
Also der Orthopäde sagt ich habe keine Baker-Zyste, aber beginnende Arthrose.
Soweit zum Stand der Dinge.. 
LG
charlene

----------


## lucy230279

hallo charlene, 
da können wir uns ja (leider) die hand reichen.
hab im linken kg baker-zyste und beginnende arthrose. 
also mit dem leider ist natürlich die erkrankung gemeint, nicht du :yes_3_cut:

----------

